# The Life Of An Authentic Mod Buyer



## Alex (28/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Lol, if there were only originals on the market, most of us would only be vaping in 2025 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Lol, if there were only originals on the market, most of us would only be vaping in 2025 lol


 
lol, check this thread I'm dying here http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...3k/im_a_grown_womanand_i_just_cried_a_little/

comments are hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

WOW that sucks, not to self when the R250 bottle of custard arrives, never remove from house, and only ever work with it over a soft surface not more then 5 to 10cm from the surface!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (28/6/14)

Alex said:


>


I would so go for that Panzer Blackhawk, Hades and the Valkyrie. Super sexy MODS, DROOL. I thinks @Alex should be post more sexy mod pictures. Totally awesome stuff thanks man!


----------

